# 2014 cc NO back-up camera



## stevengray (Oct 3, 2008)

Just thought I would mention the 2014 CC SPORT currently does not have a back-up camera standard.
If this is a feature you want, you will be dissapointed.
Although the website and brochure found in dealers says it does come standard, it doesn't.
This is a lie and a scam to help sell cars. Obviously they should remove this from VW.com until cars with this feature are available at the dealer.
Sport models with back-up camera's will be built later this year I was told.
Just some heads up!


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

You might've purchased a late 2013 model that's labeled as a 2014. 
How much have you paid for it ? I suggest you reporting it to VW Germany about the dealer, if they did rip you off from this.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

stevengray said:


> Just thought I would mention the 2014 CC SPORT currently does not have a back-up camera standard.
> If this is a feature you want, you will be dissapointed.
> Although the website and brochure found in dealers says it does come standard, it doesn't.
> This is a lie and a scam to help sell cars. Obviously they should remove this from VW.com until cars with this feature are available at the dealer.
> ...


... on their website, they have the generic caveat.

* *All prices are in U.S. dollars. Specifications, equipment, options and prices are subject to change without notice. Some items may be unavailable when vehicle is built. *MSRP excludes taxes, destination charges, optional equipment, registration and dealer charges. Emissions charges may vary by jurisdiction. Dealer sets actual price. The 2014 Jetta Hybrid model with a starting MSRP of $25,195 is available via dealer order only in very limited quantities and only at participating Volkswagen dealers.

This 2014 CC SPort seems to have one....
http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...[CC[CC%7CSport]][]]&listingId=362063554&Log=0


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> ... on their website, they have the generic caveat.
> 
> * *All prices are in U.S. dollars. Specifications, equipment, options and prices are subject to change without notice. Some items may be unavailable when vehicle is built. *MSRP excludes taxes, destination charges, optional equipment, registration and dealer charges. Emissions charges may vary by jurisdiction. Dealer sets actual price. The 2014 Jetta Hybrid model with a starting MSRP of $25,195 is available via dealer order only in very limited quantities and only at participating Volkswagen dealers.
> 
> ...


That generic caveat definitely is designed to save their ass from the lawyers. 

However, if anyone really wants a reverse camera, one can be had for as little as $93 from China. It does take a bit of work, however to install. I just happen to enjoy this kind of work.

I just installed one in my 2009 Eos and it works beautifully. Took me about 4 hours but based on dealer installation cost or factory OEM cost, I was well paid for my time.

Now my wife wants me to put one in our 13 CC, Sport Plus. I am happy to oblige.


----------



## pjtp202 (Aug 18, 2013)

When I was buying my CC back in august, I asked the dealer about the differences between the 2013 and the 2014. The backup camera on the 2014 really interested me. Unfortunately, when the dealer showed me his CC information screen, it said that backup cameras were standard 'with late availability on Sport and R-line models'. I seem to remember that it meant that any Sport or R-line 2014 CC made before November would not have one, but after that date they all would. 
In the end I took a 2013 with a big discount because it wasn't worth taking a 2014. However, I really need a backup camera, because I cannot see s**t out the back.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

I have '13 and really wanted back up camera. Got an OEM camera from Poland via Ebay for $550 and had my local shop install it for $200 with VAG coding. Discount on '13 was too big to pass up for '14.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out this salesman video comparing 2014 sport and 2014 r-line. They both have RNS-510 with camera and kessy system. I wonder if this is optional but i haven't seen anything on vw website.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2YiHLU4As

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats a bummer that it doesnt have one but like said above installing it yourself is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Check out this salesman video comparing 2014 sport and 2014 r-line. They both have RNS-510 with camera and kessy system. I wonder if this is optional but i haven't seen anything on vw website.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2YiHLU4As
> 
> ...





Sorry i think i figured it out.This dealership is from Canada and thats why 2014 r-line has kessy, rns-510, backup camera and flat bottom steering wheel 





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry i think i figured it out.This dealership is from Canada and thats why 2014 r-line has kessy, rns-510, backup camera and flat bottom steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Canadians!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> That generic caveat definitely is designed to save their ass from the lawyers.
> 
> However, if anyone really wants a reverse camera, one can be had for as little as $93 from China. It does take a bit of work, however to install. I just happen to enjoy this kind of work.
> 
> ...


Got a link to the camera you bought?


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

2014 CC R-Line here. No backup camera was included. Planning on retrofitting one though.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Got a link to the camera you bought?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/171036204250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171036204250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Do you have any pictures of this installed? I came across another one that costs more but the installation process is different. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/290977990226?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Do you have any pictures of this installed? I came across another one that costs more but the installation process is different.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/290977990226?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3


Check the MK6 forum. Someone there did a DIY post on the process


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Check the MK6 forum. Someone there did a DIY post on the process


Yeah I know there's one for the camera I listed, but the one DavidPaul listed attaches differently.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Yeah I know there's one for the camera I listed, but the one DavidPaul listed attaches differently.


MK6 forum camera DIY... non-emblem, using the Bentley camera mount, exactly what the ebay link gives


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The VW website is literally chock-full of mistakes, and they aren't hard to find. \

Anyway, I believe the 2014 changes guide said that rearview cameras would have late 2014 availability (at least for the R-line).


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> MK6 forum camera DIY... non-emblem, using the Bentley camera mount, exactly what the ebay link gives


I appreciate the link, but if you take a look at the camera itself you'll see that the one I found uses the Bentley mount and the one DavidPaul listed has a bracket and screws.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Do you have any pictures of this installed? I came across another one that costs more but the installation process is different.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/290977990226?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note 3






The Bentley mount is much neater but a whole lot more expensive plus the only hole I had to drill was a small one for the wire to go through and is hidden behind the license plate.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is another good DIY for camera installation.

This one gives a good warning regarding drilling big holes.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...iew-Camera-(RVC)-install-on-a-MK6-Golf-or-GTI


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

I really don't understand VW! My wife's 14 2.5 SE Passat has a back up camera but VW's flagship models don't especially being over 30k msrp. :screwy:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Gdubb said:


> I really don't understand VW! My wife's 14 2.5 SE Passat has a back up camera but VW's flagship models don't especially being over 30k msrp. :screwy:


Sorry if I sound a bit dense here, but either you have left out some of your thoughts here or my brain is not in gear, but I really do not understand what you are trying to say.

Cam anyone help me?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Gdubb said:


> I really don't understand VW! My wife's 14 2.5 SE Passat has a back up camera but VW's flagship models don't especially being over 30k msrp. :screwy:


Sorry if I sound a bit dense here, but either you have left out some of your thoughts while writing , or my brain is not in gear, but I really do not understand what you are trying to say.

Perhaps you can take a second look at your post.

Are you saying that a CC should have all the options that your wife's car has?


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gdubb said:


> I really don't understand VW! My wife's 14 2.5 SE Passat has a back up camera but VW's flagship models don't especially being over 30k msrp. :screwy:


How does the review camera work on the SE? It's definitely listed as a feature but I thought the Premium VIII was incapable of displaying a review camera? Unless they upgraded the Premium VIII to handle a backup cam (in that case, I think I found my new interest). The RNS510 upgrade is too much for someone who doesn't use navigation. And the RNS310 is a downgrade in screen size. 

As for the answer, the 2014 is expected to come with a backup camera standard. However, it seems some early 2014's didn't get the memo. Towards the end of the 2013, 2013 CC's were not moving off dealer lots very quickly. I imagine VW did some inventory shuffle and made some CC's that were destined to be 2013's branded as 2014's since they weren't able to move the 2013 inventory off the lot quickly enough.

It seems car manufacturers are rolling out backup cameras in their vehicles from their midlevel option packages and up. The base CC is expected to come with a backup camera. However, a 2014 Passat S does not have the option. Yes, the CC is currently considered the US flagship model. But, keep in mind for the price, you are getting a lot of car and standard features that typically come in higher end cars at a cost. The CC's market is someone looking in the entry level luxury market. I'm not saying the CC is a luxury car, but it definitely gives entry level luxury cars a run for their money.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Since we have this thread going on. I have a complete Back-Up camera kit for VW CC. Price might look little steep but trust me its way below what system like this actually goes for.
Of course this is if you want to go with OEM way with turning guidelines and all that jazz. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...510-RNS-315-and-RCD-510(with-26pin-connector) 

To answer ^ above question. Yes you will need RNS-510 or RNS-315. RCD-510 will work but ONLY if you have 26pin connector in the back of it. Far as i know RCD-510 with 26PIN connectors were not available in US market. I know they are available in Canada and Rest of the World.
Who knows this might chance since camera should be standard in late 2014 models..... or maybe they will just install RNS-315 in all models(most likely)


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

DavidPaul said:


> Sorry if I sound a bit dense here, but either you have left out some of your thoughts while writing , or my brain is not in gear, but I really do not understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> Perhaps you can take a second look at your post.
> 
> Are you saying that a CC should have all the options that your wife's car has?


I am sorry if I was confusing, my ipad was giving me hell last night. All I meant is that why does VW put a camera in a sub 25k car but is dragging their butts about putting in their flagship car that has a msrp of over 30k. You would think it would be the other way around.



jd14 said:


> How does the review camera work on the SE? It's definitely listed as a feature but I thought the Premium VIII was incapable of displaying a review camera? Unless they upgraded the Premium VIII to handle a backup cam (in that case, I think I found my new interest). The RNS510 upgrade is too much for someone who doesn't use navigation. And the RNS310 is a downgrade in screen size.
> 
> As for the answer, the 2014 is expected to come with a backup camera standard. However, it seems some early 2014's didn't get the memo. Towards the end of the 2013, 2013 CC's were not moving off dealer lots very quickly. I imagine VW did some inventory shuffle and made some CC's that were destined to be 2013's branded as 2014's since they weren't able to move the 2013 inventory off the lot quickly enough.
> 
> It seems car manufacturers are rolling out backup cameras in their vehicles from their midlevel option packages and up. The base CC is expected to come with a backup camera. However, a 2014 Passat S does not have the option. Yes, the CC is currently considered the US flagship model. But, keep in mind for the price, you are getting a lot of car and standard features that typically come in higher end cars at a cost. The CC's market is someone looking in the entry level luxury market. I'm not saying the CC is a luxury car, but it definitely gives entry level luxury cars a run for their money.


here is a photo I took right now. We have a standard SE without the moon roof so I know we don't have any upgraded Preimum system.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

jd14 said:


> How does the review camera work on the SE? It's definitely listed as a feature but I thought the Premium VIII was incapable of displaying a review camera? Unless they upgraded the Premium VIII to handle a backup cam (in that case, I think I found my new interest). The RNS510 upgrade is too much for someone who doesn't use navigation. And the RNS310 is a downgrade in screen size.
> 
> As for the answer, the 2014 is expected to come with a backup camera standard. However, it seems some early 2014's didn't get the memo. Towards the end of the 2013, 2013 CC's were not moving off dealer lots very quickly. I imagine VW did some inventory shuffle and made some CC's that were destined to be 2013's branded as 2014's since they weren't able to move the 2013 inventory off the lot quickly enough.
> 
> It seems car manufacturers are rolling out backup cameras in their vehicles from their midlevel option packages and up. The base CC is expected to come with a backup camera. However, a 2014 Passat S does not have the option. Yes, the CC is currently considered the US flagship model. But, keep in mind for the price, you are getting a lot of car and standard features that typically come in higher end cars at a cost. The CC's market is someone looking in the entry level luxury market. I'm not saying the CC is a luxury car, but it definitely gives entry level luxury cars a run for their money.


The 2014 model RCD-510 has a camera input on the back


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*this may be what your looking for http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Rear-Badge-View-Camera-VW-emblem-Badge-camera-VW-flip-camera-RVC-CAM/170973979716?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...=100010&prg=1076&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=171036204250&


----------



## CC/JK (Jan 23, 2012)

When I purchased my 2012 CC Lux Plus the window sticker under packages/options said Rearview camera removal credit ($300) reflected in price. Asked why and the response was they couldn't get the cameras because of the Japan tsunami


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

My '14 R Line has RVC, RNS-315 and the base wheel.


----------



## onephatguy (Mar 17, 2014)

DavidPaul said:


> That generic caveat definitely is designed to save their ass from the lawyers.
> 
> However, if anyone really wants a reverse camera, one can be had for as little as $93 from China. It does take a bit of work, however to install. I just happen to enjoy this kind of work.
> 
> ...


Very useful info and very nice work!


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

pjtp202 said:


> ... it said that backup cameras were standard 'with late availability on Sport and R-line models' ...


I do remember reading that as well somewhere.


----------

